
Anti-Decay Programming - jnunemaker
http://johnnunemaker.com/anti-decay-programming/
======
exolymph
Reminds me of the Einstein quote: "It must be as simple as possible. But not
any simpler." (I'm sure I got the wording wrong, but that's the gist.)

